# Bloating and no appetite



## Angie McCoach Steer (Mar 18, 2016)

My name is Angie Steer. I am 59 years old and have suffered from IBS with constipation for many years. Three years ago I was also diagnosed with Celiac Disease. At that time, I threw away the IBS diagnosis and thought all my problems were from the Celiac Disease. Not so! I still continually have bloating to the point that I look 9 months pregnant and have almost no appetite at all. Food is my enemy. I dread having to try to find something that I can eat that will not make me sick, not make me bloat, and not give me pain. My GI doctors have not been a lot of help. Stress also aggravates my symptoms. I am a nurse and primary breadwinner in my home as my husband is disabled so there is no alternative to finding a less stressful job. I have also suffered from generalized anxiety and panic disorder since I was 19. It is primarily under control with medication. Does anyone have any ideas on how to reduce the bloating and pain suffered after eating? I look forward to any suggestions. I have tried giving up so many foods and it doesn't seem to be a specific one. So thankful to find this forum and look forward to hearing other's stories. Sometimes I feel so all alone!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry for all your problems.

yes, bloating like that is miserable. have you been tested for SIBO--small intestinal bacterial overgrowth? that can cause bloating, nausea and constipation (or diarrhea)

http://www.siboinfo.com

following a low FODMAP diet can also reduce bloating. keeping a food diary helps.

hope you can find some relief soon. take care.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

I HAVE to drink 10C purified water with trace minerals added paced throughout day, and soft soluble yet non-gassy methylcellulose fiber caplets before EVERYTHING for regularity. I take activated charcoal separate from food w supplements, so around an hour after eating more gassy foods. Try probios at beginning and end of day separate from antibiotic acting herbs. Don't use probiotics with prebiotics, especially chicory/inulin-very gassy people said on another forum that I was on for a long time. Soluble food fiber cushions the colon for pain help, but can be gassy if I don't follow above water requirements. Some gums that food manufacturers add to foods cause problems.


----------



## HannaMcKay (Mar 23, 2016)

I have exactly those symptoms!! I have extreme bloating to the point I won't fit into my clothes the next day, not because I've gained because I've lost but it's because I have so much bloating and I have no idea how to fix it I have tried so many over the counter gas remedies like gas x and they have absolutely no effect on me. I have always heard to eat small increments around the clock instead of big meals but I find it so hard to find food that sounds appetizing I just end up making myself eat because I know I have to, and getting sicker and adding to my bloating. If you find an answer to this I would LOVE to hear it. Mine gets worse with stress and I get random attacks of pain. I am losing weight and I'm struggling to find answers to the bloating! My GI doctors told me that there wasn't much they could do, and I can't wait to try all of those remedies she suggested. I am 17 and trying to find answers before I go to college. I hope you find your answers too!


----------

